# Male rats for adoption in Mechanicsburg,PA



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

I had a customer come in over the weekend and had left a note for me. She has two hooded male rats that she would like too rehome. They come with a cage and accessories. They MUST go togeather she will not seperate them since they are brothers. They under a year old. Both have diffrent personalitys one loves too fall asleep while you scratch his head. They are very sweet she has spent money on vet care and would like the same from the person who is interested in adopting them. She just doesn't have the time too handle them. If you are interested please PM me and I can give you her number. I do not have a picture yet,but I am waiting on one if you are interested I can send you a picture once I get it.


----------

